# Virgin River Series



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I just got my Kindle today  I spent all day trying to decide what book to purchase first. I had been looking for The Virgin River series by Robyn Carr in paper for a while with none available at any local stores. So I found books 1-4 as a bundle on Amazon for $9.99, and I am really excited and will start reading tomorrow! Has anyone else read this series? I am just curious if anyone else has liked them. I had been wanting to read a series and this was recommended to me.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm glad you found the book that you wanted, and "Virgin River" seems very appropriate as your first K read! I hope you enjoy it and I've downloaded a sample. Here is the first book in the series: 

Kathy


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I am currently on book 3 of the series. It is a great series. She keeps adding new members to the town yet keeping the old ones active. I have gotten a coworker hooked on them as well. Enjoy.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

The last 2 books of the series and the 3 in her Paradise Valley series were my first Kindle reads when I got mine back in Februuary.

Love this author! Enjoy!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I found this bundle a couple of months ago and purchased it but haven't read it yet. It looks like a really good series. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought it awhile back but haven't read it yet either. I read another series by her. Grace Valley? Not sure but I really liked it. 

Melissa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I found this bundle a couple of months ago and purchased it but haven't read it yet. It looks like a really good series. Let us know how you like it.


What Bundle?


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

A group of books from a series clumped into one book.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sariy said:


> A group of books from a series clumped into one book.


Thanks I just found them. I knew what a bundle was. What I wanted was the link. Here is the link to the books.
Virgin River Books 1-4 by Robyn Carr: http://www.amazon.com/Virgin-River-books-1-4/dp/B001R4GNC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1248362397&sr=1-1


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

eep, my bad.  My brain fills in words that aren't there more often then not.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sariy said:


> eep, my bad. My brain fills in words that aren't there more often then not.
> [/quote
> 
> LOL I do the same thing. I had to go back to my post to see what I had asked.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the notice about the bundle....i have been wanting to read those!


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the input on the series! I just got home from work so I will be reading this evening. I am excited about this series as it seems indepth and I am glad to here several of you have been enjoying it. I will let you know what I think about it once I dive into the story line a bit. Yeah, I was thrilled to find the bundle as you can not beat the price! I just wish 5-7 was in a bundle as well.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Is this romance?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, I just bought the bundle. Can't wait to start reading this.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I do believe that it does fall under Romance, I had to look to be sure


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wanted to thank thesocialfrog for posting this. I love this series and I'm on my fourth one. So thanks again for introducing me to this author!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Just wanted to thank thesocialfrog for posting this. I love this series and I'm on my fourth one. So thanks again for introducing me to this author!


Don't ya wish this place really existed, and you could move there? Love Robyn Carr!


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Anne said:


> What Bundle?


http://www.amazon.com/Virgin-River-books-1-4/dp/B001R4GNC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1249002972&sr=1-1

this is a link to the bundle. I wish bundles were more common and advertised!


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I am glad people are interested in this series! I am sad to say I have to send my Kindle back as I have that sun fade problem but a new one will be here tomorrow! Then maybe I can finish the 1st book in this series. I am really, really loving this series. I knew I was going to like it after a few pages. I as well wish they did more book bundles as I thought it was great for them to have books 1-4 together. I was kind of hoping they would have the last 3 as well but I guess $5 each for the last 3 is not to bad! As I have been reading this first book I to wish there was such a place, it sounds so nice actually. Anyone not happy with the series? Just curious. I hope to be able to finish the first book this week, I got a little behind on my reading, plus I now have family visiting but I had planned on doing some reading at the pool and beach and this is how I found out I had the sun fade issue. I hope everyone has checked to make sure they don't have the problem! Happy reading


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

This series reminds of the Mitford series by Jan Karon.



Thank you for recommending the Virgin River series. They are a perfect summer read between some other books on my list.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am almost finished with book 1 in the series (loving it....wish I could move to a place like that).....I went to amazon to look for the others, and realized too late that I could buy the bundle!! I should have bought the bundle initially for books 1-4.....it still is cheaper to buy the bundle than to buy each individually. Guess I will have 2 copies of the first book!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I picked up the bundle based on the feedback and recommendations on this board.  Haven't started yet but they are in the queue to be read.  Will report back once I have started, looking forward to the series.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I have family visiting, so my reading has been slowed way down so I am not done with the 1st book as of yet but I really enjoy it so far. I hope others are still enjoying


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

You guys have me hooked on this series.  I am halfway through the 2nd book.  I love this series, sounds like a heavenly place.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love a good romance. I have downloaded a sample. I will probably purchase the series this weekend when I replenish my GC.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm on the fifth one. Can't stop reading.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

So glad to hear everyone is loving it. I got to read a little more today and I did not want to stop! Well written in my opinion


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i love this series, and the grace valley series ties in. i think they probably are first as they deal with the drs in grace valley that help the virgin river crew out at times.  enjoy.  carolyn


----------



## betty1 (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for everyone recommending this series i am loving book one. the problem is i like to know when the book is going to end. because i purchased the bundle i can't figure how far into the book i am. is there anyway to jump to the end of book one or the beginning of book 2?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

betty1 said:


> thanks for everyone recommending this series i am loving book one. the problem is i like to know when the book is going to end. because i purchased the bundle i can't figure how far into the book i am. is there anyway to jump to the end of book one or the beginning of book 2?


You can go to the table of contents and it lists all four books there.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I love this series!  I read the second book yesterday and was teary-eyed through most of it.  Started the third book early this morning during a bit of insomnia.  Thank you for recommending them!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Teary-eyed, glad you mentioned that.  
deb


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I finished the 1st book and immediately started the 2nd book. I had to DD up from the airport and I was waiting in the cell phone lot for her call. She called, said she would be in front of terminal in 10 minutes...well 20 minutes later I get another call "WHERE ARE YOU?!"  Well I was deep in Virgin River  . I am almost halfway thru book 2 and can't wait to start Book 3. Thank you to OP for bringing my attention to this series..


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I finished the 1st book and immediately started the 2nd book. I had to DD up from the airport and I was waiting in the cell phone lot for her call. She called, said she would be in front of terminal in 10 minutes...well 20 minutes later I get another call "WHERE ARE YOU?!" Well I was deep in Virgin River . I am almost halfway thru book 2 and can't wait to start Book 3. Thank you to OP for bringing my attention to this series..


WoW I need to read this bundle soon. Sounds like the perfect books to read by the pool when I am on my vaction.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I am on book 5 of 7 in the series. I hear she is going to have 3 more for 2010. I am also reading the 3 Grace Valley books which has some of the same characters as the Virgin River books. This series really is good.

Just wondering how the bundles show up on your Kindle I am thinking of purchasing a bundle by a different author. Do they show up as individual books in your menu or is it all listed as one book? The bundles are really well priced and end up being such a good savings.

Thanks,


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jo, the bundle showed up on my kindle as 1 book, then once you click on the title (Virgin River) it lists the four books in the series; then you can either click on each title of the book to bring you to the next book, or read them straight through. I love the series....I am so sad b/c I am on the 6th one....only 1 more to go. Then I'll have to start the Grace Valley books. Man, I wish I lived in Virgin River!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Melissa. I am so glad she will be coming out with more. I second that... I want to live in Virgin River too.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I just finished the whole series  .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I started the first book today. I could not wait till I go on vacation. I am finish with school until after Labor Day. Reading the first book is my reward for getting a 95 on my final exam for my coding class.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm halfway through book 5.  Absolutely ADORE this series!  I ordered the Grace Valley series and all of her single books, too.  I can't believe I never found this author before.  Many thanks to the OP for the recommendation!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I just one-clicked for the book with the first 4 in it.  I hope I live long enough to read all the books on my Kindle......


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I'm halfway through book 5. Absolutely ADORE this series! I ordered the Grace Valley series and all of her single books, too. I can't believe I never found this author before. Many thanks to the OP for the recommendation!


I had already bought the bundle with the first four books. I just bought the rest of the books in the series. I also just bought the 3 Grace Valley books.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am reading the first book. I love it. I want to live in Mel's cabin


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish I was farther along in the series but my family is still here and so my time has been spent with them and not much reading. They are only here for another week which makes me sad but I guess when they leave and I get sad, I can throw myself into reading the rest of this series. Happy to know so many of you are enjoying it!
Happy Reading


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

thesocialfrog said:


> I wish I was farther along in the series but my family is still here and so my time has been spent with them and not much reading. They are only here for another week which makes me sad but I guess when they leave and I get sad, I can throw myself into reading the rest of this series. Happy to know so many of you are enjoying it!
> Happy Reading


Thank you for starting this thread I just started the first book yesterday and only have about 5 chapters left. I am going to start the second book in the series as soon as I finish the first one which should be soon. I am happy I have 6 more books in this series to read and I hope the eight book in the series will out on Kindle soon. I also have the 3 books in the Grace Valley series to read.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have already finished Virgin River. I thought I had five chapters left. I had five pages. I cannot believe I am already starting the second book in the series Shelter Mountain. It has been a long time since I have read a book so fast.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Anne said:


> I have already finished Virgin River. I thought I had five chapters left. I had five pages. I cannot believe I am already starting the second book in the series Shelter Mountain. It has been a long time since I have read a book so fast.


I seem to read faster on my Kindle and time seems to fly even quicker and I don't notice it. I hope you enjoy the second book as much as the first! Happy Reading


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I know what you mean about feeling like you're reading faster.  I was reading a hard back book and it seemed like it was taking forever.  I think on the K it seems faster because we're turning the page more often.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

thesocialfrog said:


> I seem to read faster on my Kindle and time seems to fly even quicker and I don't notice it. I hope you enjoy the second book as much as the first! Happy Reading


I read faster on my Kindle too. I have already read half of Shelter Mountain. I am going back to work tomorrow and will not have as much time to read. After this week I am on vaction and will have more time to read. I am enjoying this series. Are you still reading the first book? You can catch up on your reading after your family leaves.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Anne said:


> I read faster on my Kindle too. I have already read half of Shelter Mountain. I am going back to work tomorrow and will not have as much time to read. After this week I am on vaction and will have more time to read. I am enjoying this series. Are you still reading the first book? You can catch up on your reading after your family leaves.


I am still on the first book...I think! My family is here for another week, till next Tuesday. When they leave I will have all the time in the world to read, that is good and bad as I will miss them like crazy!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

thesocialfrog said:


> I am still on the first book...I think! My family is here for another week, till next Tuesday. When they leave I will have all the time in the world to read, that is good and bad as I will miss them like crazy!


That is nice that your family can be there that long. I have one more chapter left in the second book. Then I will start the third book Whispering Rock.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You all have me very excited about this series.  A big thank you to the OP.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> You all have me very excited about this series. A big thank you to the OP.
> deb


Deb : you will love these books.As soon as you finish one you want to start the next one. I just started reading the third book in the series Whispering Rock.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I finished all seven books at 2:33am ...whew!! I read them over a 4 day period. 

I am thinking about starting the Grace Valley Series next. I will probably wait until iget a new GC.  I still have the Death Series and Stephanie Plum on my TBR. Sounds like a perfect time to get started.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I just started book 7.  This is the first series I've ever read all the way through and didn't get bored or skim backstory.  I don't want it to end!


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

sharyn said:


> I just started book 7. This is the first series I've ever read all the way through and didn't get bored or skim backstory. I don't want it to end!


Glad to hear this, hearing others enjoying it makes me excited about wanting to keep reading through the series as well  I think I heard there is another book coming in this series, not sure though I will have to check Robyn's website and see!
You could read the Grace Valley series as well, I do believe there is 3 right now!
Happy Reading


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I just started book 7. This is the first series I've ever read all the way through and didn't get bored or skim backstory. I don't want it to end!


This is the first series that I am reading one book after the other. I going to hate when I get to the last book. I have the 3 Grace Valley books to read after I finish these.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm about to read the sample for the first book in this series, but am a little nervous about the whole "romance" thing.  I love all types of books, but the whole 'romance' thing always makes me a bit concerned...keep picturing those "Fabio covered books" at the supermarkets.  Are these books very "romance" or is it kind of like the "Outlander" series type of romance?

Tris


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Tris said:


> I'm about to read the sample for the first book in this series, but am a little nervous about the whole "romance" thing. I love all types of books, but the whole 'romance' thing always makes me a bit concerned...keep picturing those "Fabio covered books" at the supermarkets. Are these books very "romance" or is it kind of like the "Outlander" series type of romance?


Each book is centered around a romance. With sex.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

The romance is more in depth. Not like the Harlequin romance books.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Boohoo!  I just finished Book 7...no more Virgin River for me...


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

So sad Sharyn, are you going for the Grace Valley Series next? I am on book 3 of the Grace Valley books.


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! This looks like a great series. And a bargain too! Just dl a sample.... Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Jo said:


> So sad Sharyn, are you going for the Grace Valley Series next? I am on book 3 of the Grace Valley books.


I do have the Grace Valley books, plus all of her single title non-series ones.<G> I took a break, though, with The Sari Widow something or other. It's okay...but not Robyn Carr!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have read the first 4 books in a week. It been a long time since I could read 4 books in a week. I just started the 5 book Second Chance Pass this morning.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am only on book 2, Shelter Mountain, but I am enjoying them. I bought them a while back in the bundle but hadn't read them yet. When everyone on here started talking about them I decided they had to go to the top of my list to read! Can't wait to find out how the Preacher/Paige and Rick/Liz stories end!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just finished reading the last of the Virgin River series.    I think I am going to download the Grace Valley series next.


----------



## gator reader (Oct 31, 2008)

I too just finished the 7th book -reading the whole series in just a week...Oh, someone must have a recommendation of another fantastic series we can read....HELP!  I might have to start all over again if I don't get some help!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gator reader said:


> I too just finished the 7th book -reading the whole series in just a week...Oh, someone must have a recommendation of another fantastic series we can read....HELP! I might have to start all over again if I don't get some help!


Have you read the 3 Grace Valley books?


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

gator reader said:


> I too just finished the 7th book -reading the whole series in just a week...Oh, someone must have a recommendation of another fantastic series we can read....HELP! I might have to start all over again if I don't get some help!


Have you the series by Sheryl Woods.....she has several (i think they may be only 3 to a series) or Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove series?


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> Have you the series by Sheryl Woods.....she has several (i think they may be only 3 to a series) or Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove series?


Ohhhh...Thank you for suggesting some more series, I was hoping someone would as I am sure after my family leaves tomorrow, I am going to race through the Virgin River Series and need some other series to read


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> Have you the series by Sheryl Woods.....she has several (i think they may be only 3 to a series) or Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove series?


It's spelles Sherryl Woods.... looks like several series. good thing it's a new month and a new GC.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

gator reader said:


> I too just finished the 7th book -reading the whole series in just a week...Oh, someone must have a recommendation of another fantastic series we can read....HELP! I might have to start all over again if I don't get some help!


Have you read the Clare Ferguson series by Julia Spencer-Fleming? A little grittier than Virgin River, but very good.


----------



## gator reader (Oct 31, 2008)

Melissa and Anne- 
Thanks for the recommendations - I will check them out! 

Sharyn-
I have read 3 of the Clare Fergusons novels and although I enjoyed them the main relationship in those books is so conflicted....(don't want to spoil it for anyone!) - just not as satisfying as Carr's books.

On the other hand....some of the romance novels look so sugary and over the top that I am counting on you guys for recommendations...can't get myself past some of the covers even.  Should just try samples I guess.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

gator reader said:


> Sharyn-
> I have read 3 of the Clare Fergusons novels and although I enjoyed them the main relationship in those books is so conflicted....(don't want to spoil it for anyone!) - just not as satisfying as Carr's books.


But it's worth it to keep reading! I promise!


----------



## gator reader (Oct 31, 2008)

Sharyl
Ok then....I'll get the next one and let you know if I agree!  Thanks


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't look through all the pages of threads I've missed because I was board LOL. Now you've all got me interested in checking out this series   Downloading a sample, may have to go to the coinstar for an amazon gift cert.


theresam


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

On Robyn Carr's website she has the new Christmas Virgin River 10/2009 book that is a trio with Sherryl Woods and Debbie Macomber. Also the next in the Virgin River Series Forbidden Falls 1/2010 (there is an excerpt from the book). I checked on Amazon and neither are showing for being released on the Kindle at this time. I clicked "I would like to read on Kindle" hopefully they will be released on the Kindle as well.

Here is the link if you would like to check them out.

http://www.robyncarr.com/upcoming.html


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks Jo!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Jo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> On Robyn Carr's website she has the new Christmas Virgin River 10/2009 book that is a trio with Sherryl Woods and Debbie Macomber. Also the next in the Virgin River Series Forbidden Falls 1/2010 (there is an excerpt from the book). I checked on Amazon and neither are showing for being released on the Kindle at this time. I clicked "I would like to read on Kindle" hopefully they will be released on the Kindle as well.
> 
> ...


thanks is this book 8 in the series? I'm guessing it is...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OK you guys got me to one click!  Don't know when I'll be reading them - but that is the wonder of kindleboards, new authors, new stories, new books -

Thanks


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just finished the 3 Grace Valley books last night. I will be anxiously awaiting book 8 and the Xmas story.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> I just finished the 3 Grace Valley books last night. I will be anxiously awaiting book 8 and the Xmas story.


How is this series, ladyknight33? Is it as good as Virgin River? Thanks.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Missing Virgin River......so I have decided to go and visit Grace Valley! My poor gift card is now down to $13....hoping to save the last bit of it for An Echo in the Bone (Diana Gabaldon)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jenni said:


> How is this series, ladyknight33? Is it as good as Virgin River? Thanks.


Jenni ~ it took me a little bit to get into it but i did enjoy it. I would give it 3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

To the op who brought this series to my attention--how dare you!!!
I started this series last week with the bundle of the first 4 books, I am now on book 5 (coming to the end) and I just downloaded the next two. I have to know what happens to the people in this tiny town.
My house is a mess, I need to do laundry,.....


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

chefsuzyq said:


> To the op who brought this series to my attention--how dare you!!!
> I started this series last week with the bundle of the first 4 books, I am now on book 5 (coming to the end) and I just downloaded the next two. I have to know what happens to the people in this tiny town.
> My house is a mess, I need to do laundry,.....


Isn't it such a great series though! The house wont fall apart,hehe  I just love this series and I am glad I brought it out for everyone to enjoy! Happy Reading


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

thesocialfrog said:


> Isn't it such a great series though! The house wont fall apart,hehe  I just love this series and I am glad I brought it out for everyone to enjoy! Happy Reading


I am not getting anything done while I read this series either. My apt is a mess. When I come home from vacation I am going to have to clean.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am not getting anything done while I read this series either. My apt is a mess. When I come home from vacation I am going to have to clean.


Anne you are on vacation - read read read! Worry about the apt later


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay.... all of you Virgin River experts.....  I haven't read the series myself yet.  Do I recommend it for my BFF who wants a new series to read?  She has gone through a painful/heart-breaking divorce and really isn't into "romance" books right now.  I know some of you have mentioned romance in this series and I don't want her to feel worse than she already does.  Kind of like when you've gained some weight and everyone else seems to have lost weight..... or your relationship failed so it hurts to hear/read about everyone else's great relationships that succeed. So, is the romance in this series just a small part (which she can probably handle) or is it a major theme??  Thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Anne you are on vacation - read read read! Worry about the apt later


Anju: I am away from home so I do not have to worry about cleaning right now. I spent the afternon by the pool reading Temptation Ridge. I back sitting on my porch. I going to get ready soon to go out to a early dinner. Since I have to walk to the restrant I want to go early so it not too dark when I walk back to the hotel. I need to walk across a walking bridge that goes across Spring Lake. I am going to read, read, tonight too. I will take my kindle to the restrant since I am by myself.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay.... all of you Virgin River experts..... I haven't read the series myself yet. Do I recommend it for my BFF who wants a new series to read? She has gone through a painful/heart-breaking divorce and really isn't into "romance" books right now. I know some of you have mentioned romance in this series and I don't want her to feel worse than she already does. Kind of like when you've gained some weight and everyone else seems to have lost weight..... or your relationship failed so it hurts to hear/read about everyone else's great relationships that succeed. So, is the romance in this series just a small part (which she can probably handle) or is it a major theme?? Thanks for your advice!!!


It's a major theme, but I think it would take her mind off her circumstances...it's just plain good escapist reading! (I'm on the first Grace Valley book now. Just couldn't stay away.)


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I finished the first Grace Valley book early this morning.  I was afraid to start them, because I loved the Virgin River people so much that I didn't think I could love the Grace Valley people as much...but I do!  Book 2 is already cued up and ready to begin.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I just finished book 7. when can we expect more from the author?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I finished the first Grace Valley book early this morning. I was afraid to start them, because I loved the Virgin River people so much that I didn't think I could love the Grace Valley people as much...but I do! Book 2 is already cued up and ready to begin.


I am so happy to hear that you love the Grace Valley as much as you love the Virgin River books.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am so happy to hear that you love the Grace Valley as much as you love the Virgin River books.


Me, too, Anne! I think these are books that I will read over and over again.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Me, too, Anne! I think these are books that I will read over and over again.


Sharyn: I am sure I will read these books again also.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just started the first grace valley book last night....but fell asleep! thank goodness for the long weekend!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

vsch said:


> I just finished book 7. when can we expect more from the author?


Here is the newsletter that just came out from Robyn Carr. It gives details as to new Virgin River releases.

Robyn Carr - Newsletter

If you have trouble reading this newsletter, you may view it online at http://www.robyncarr.com/newsletter.html

September News from Robyn Carr

I realize you dont get newsletters from me as often as you should. There are two significant reasons. First I dont want to waste your time reporting that I walked the dog, went on a family holiday or gained ten pounds. The second reason is more important I have a million books to write! And Ive been working at it I promise. Based on the number of daily letters I get (and thank you! and keep em coming!) you want to get back to Virgin River!

The community of Virgin River has become much loved by readers, and no one is more grateful than I am. MIRA Books, my publishlishing company, is also pleased and, after the 2009 Virgin River series spent twelve straight weeks on the New York Times Bestseller List, they wasted no time in planning for more. This thrills me personally and because I know its important to you.

For the next three years, beginning in 2010, every January, February and March, we will release three new Virgin River novels. In addition to that, there will be novellas published that will take place in Virgin River or nearby but dont have to be read in any sequence; stories that will include your friends but not a part of the ongoing story. The first novella is to be released in September in a story titled "Under the Christmas Tree" in a special Christmas anthology THAT HOLIDAY FEELING also containing holiday novellas by Debbie Macomber and Sherryl Woods.

But theres more. Over the next couple of years, there will also be two mainstream novels what I prefer to call womens fiction or girlfriend books, that are along the line of THE HOUSE ON OLIVE STREET (which is being re-issued August 2010!). The complexity of womens lives and their relationships with their men and each other has always been a passion of mine. And writing stories with ensemble casts of characters is enormous fun.

Next month Ill put the covers and opening chapters for the 2010 Virgin River novels FORBIDDEN FALLS, ANGELS PEAK and MOONLIGHT ROAD on my website. For now the cover of the Christmas anthology will go up, which will be available September 29. I hope you enjoy it its a happy story, filled with love and laughter and a couple of characters who will pop up in future Virgin River novels from time to time.

This has been such a rewarding journey, and so much of it has been because you let me know what characters have inspired you, and helped you with your own issues, and which characters you want to see more often. Of course I cant fulfill every wish you send my way, but rest assured, I read and consider every one. And I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Please watch my website for new books, covers and excerpts, and check out the appearances page to see if Ill be in your neighborhood. Id love to meet you.

With love and gratitude,

Robyn


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jo, thanks for posting the letter. So glad to hear we get more Virgin River stories (((clapping))).


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Christmas anthology isn't offered for Kindle yet...please, everyone, go click!

Sharyn, reading the second Grace Valley when she should be preparing food for the thundering hoards who will descend in an hour


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I am finally back to reading the series, did not know how close I actually was to finishing the 1st book and started the 2nd book last night and I am sure I will finish it today. I really like how the 2nd book is going so far. A very well written series  Happy Reading!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anybody read the series by Jennifer Chiaverini; the Elm Creek quilt series?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> Has anybody read the series by Jennifer Chiaverini; the Elm Creek quilt series?


Yes and I love it. Perfect for quilters also  My quilting cousin got me into the series by giving me an extra book when she got two of the same book. I personally think she did it on purpose


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Just started the Virgin River sample I downloaded. I'm already enjoying it and will be grabbing the bundle.

Thanks for more books to add to my reading list .....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> Has anybody read the series by Jennifer Chiaverini; the Elm Creek quilt series?


I really enjoy this series. It is one of the DTB sets I have kept. The kindle editions are all pretty pricey except for the X-mas one or I would repurchase them for kindle.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I saw that the first 3 Elm Creek books are in 1 book for $9.99. Might have to give those a try once I am finished with Grace Valley. (Which I am REALLY enjoying by the way!)

I find that when I read books about knitting, quilting, etc.....I always wish I could do it! I have a whole box full of yarn, knitting needles, crochet needles, and half started projects.....if only I could stick with it, and actually LEARN how to do it!  Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> I find that when I read books about knitting, quilting, etc.....I always wish I could do it! I have a whole box full of yarn, knitting needles, crochet needles, and half started projects.....if only I could stick with it, and actually LEARN how to do it!  Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!


LOL Melissa, I know the feeling. Everytime I read a book about knitting my hands start itching to knit - I do knit though, have been for a long time but do stop for lengths of time then reading a book gets me started again  As for quilting I've tried that and not very good at it, gave it up but everytime I read about it or see pictures I think how nice it would be to make a quilt! Just keep picking up your knitting eventually it will become second nature. The best thing to start is an afghan you can always pick it up and put it down and no hurry to finish, also keeps you warm during the winter months while working on it!

Happy reading!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> I saw that the first 3 Elm Creek books are in 1 book for $9.99. Might have to give those a try once I am finished with Grace Valley. (Which I am REALLY enjoying by the way!)
> 
> I find that when I read books about knitting, quilting, etc.....I always wish I could do it! I have a whole box full of yarn, knitting needles, crochet needles, and half started projects.....if only I could stick with it, and actually LEARN how to do it!  Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!


Can you post a line to the book with the first 3 Elm Creek Books? I think this the book 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000S1LWDA/ref=s9_simz_gw_s0_p351_t1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0Y4KNBW5CTK9FSWD0C4K&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

I got a sample to check out

Unless I am wrong number 4 in the series The Runway Quilt and number 9 Circle of Quilters on not on Kindle yet. There is also a second bundle book with books 4,5, 6, And Elm Creek Quilts Album that is not on Kindle yet.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

here is the link the the first 3 elm creek books


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone went out to Robyn Carr's website and read the excerpts for the 3 new books and the Christmas one? They are all up on the site now and they sound like they are going to be darn pretty good. The Christmas one has young Christopher and David with the towns Christmas tree and little puppies... how cute. I hope Amazon gets the Kindle version quickly. The paper back is due to be release on 9/29 only three weeks away.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Jo said:


> Has anyone went out to Robyn Carr's website and read the excerpts for the 3 new books and the Christmas one? They are all up on the site now and they sound like they are going to be darn pretty good. The Christmas one has young Christopher and David with the towns Christmas tree and little puppies... how cute. I hope Amazon gets the Kindle version quickly. The paper back is due to be release on 9/29 only three weeks away.


I have not. I hate to read ahead...never read the previews at the back of paperbacks. That doesn't mean I'm not in a quiver of anticipation, though! I've finished both the Virgin River and the Grace Valley series, am now reading her single title backlist...they're good, but I miss the people in the series books!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just finished the last grace valley book last night     NOW, what am i going to read?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> I just finished the last grace valley book last night    NOW, what am i going to read?


Have you read the Sweet Maganolia series by Sherryl Woods? It is a four book series. i read it over the weekend. I enjoyed them.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Have you read the Sweet Maganolia series by Sherryl Woods? It is a four book series. i read it over the weekend. I enjoyed them.


Yes, I read those a few months ago. I thought they were cute....I decided to pick up Sullivan's Island by Dorothea Benton Frank.....enjoying it so far......though it is a DTB! Needed a book while I relaxed in the tub!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

sharyn said:


> I have not. I hate to read ahead...never read the previews at the back of paperbacks. That doesn't mean I'm not in a quiver of anticipation, though! I've finished both the Virgin River and the Grace Valley series, am now reading her single title backlist...they're good, but I miss the people in the series books!


OH Sharyn. You have will power. I can't do that. I want a sneak peek.  I love the "Send Sample" feature with Amazon. I am getting better though. I don't peek at what's under the Christmas Tree anymore LOL


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I just finished "Shelter Mountain", great storyline and I keep looking forward to whats coming next. Might finish the 3rd one tonight as well!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

sharyn said:


> Have you read the Clare Ferguson series by Julia Spencer-Fleming? A little grittier than Virgin River, but very good.


I'm curious about this series. What is it you like about it? I'm tempted to read the book based on some of the Amazon reviews, but am holding back.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Chloista said:


> I'm curious about this series. What is it you like about it? I'm tempted to read the book based on some of the Amazon reviews, but am holding back.


It's got a great storyline...and the author is just as good as Robyn Carr at pulling you into the story and the characters' lives. Why don't you download a sample of the first one and see what you think?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been considering this series based on the comments in this thread, and finally went to check it out. I see that the first 4 books have been bundled (can't remember now whether this has been already discussed) and found this link:

Virgin River Series 1-4









There's no cover image, but I think it's legit...I've sent an email to Amazon to doublecheck.

Betsy


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

There's no cover image, but I think it's legit...I've sent an email to Amazon to doublecheck.

Betsy
[/quote]

Betsy, that's what I was up until 2AM reading this morning. It must be legit.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been considering this series based on the comments in this thread, and finally went to check it out. I see that the first 4 books have been bundled (can't remember now whether this has been already discussed) and found this link:
> There's no cover image, but I think it's legit...I've sent an email to Amazon to doublecheck.


Betsy - I purchased this bundle based on all the great comments about this series. It is legitimate even though it doesn't have a picture. I thought the same thing before purchasing and reached out to Amazon CS and they said it was authorized. I thought this was a great price for the first 4 books in this series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, 'cause I bought it based on this thread.  $2.50 per book is well below my threshold for purchase.  Has this been posted in the Bargain Book thread in Book Bazaar?

Betsy


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great, 'cause I bought it based on this thread. $2.50 per book is well below my threshold for purchase. Has this been posted in the Bargain Book thread in Book Bazaar?
> 
> Betsy


I think yes, but not this month.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, it is legal, although I must say I was not sure at first and never thought to ask Amazon before I bought the bundle. Let us know how you like the series once you dive in  Happy Reading!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just for the record - if you are a romance genre reader, you may benefit from looking for bundles before purchasing one book.  As talked about here, I got the Virgin River series 1-4 for $9.99 and I also got a bundle from Brenda Jackson for 9.99.  I was interested in the first book and stumbled upon the bundle so I essentially got more for my $$.  There seems to be some good deals on bundles in the Romance genre.  Just a tip!


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Just for the record - if you are a romance genre reader, you may benefit from looking for bundles before purchasing one book. As talked about here, I got the Virgin River series 1-4 for $9.99 and I also got a bundle from Brenda Jackson for 9.99. I was interested in the first book and stumbled upon the bundle so I essentially got more for my $$. There seems to be some good deals on bundles in the Romance genre. Just a tip!


I have seen some other bundles around on Amazon & they are great and you save money as well. I wish more series writers would do the same!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, I have one complaint about the first book in the Virgin River Series...... I wanted MORE!! LOL, hopefully more of Jack & Mel in the rest of the series!!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Ok, I have one complaint about the first book in the Virgin River Series...... I wanted MORE!! LOL, hopefully more of Jack & Mel in the rest of the series!!


Never fear..... there is more of Jack and Mel in the series


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, they're my favorite.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Ok, I have one complaint about the first book in the Virgin River Series...... I wanted MORE!! LOL, hopefully more of Jack & Mel in the rest of the series!!


*Keep reading  I am almost done with the 3rd book and there is much more of them in this series  Enjoy! Happy Reading *


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Betsy - I purchased this bundle based on all the great comments about this series. It is legitimate even though it doesn't have a picture. I thought the same thing before purchasing and reached out to Amazon CS and they said it was authorized. I thought this was a great price for the first 4 books in this series.


I wish they'd offer the rest in a bundle like this! I zoomed through the first 4, now I have to wait until payday to get the next ones. 

Not like I don't have 100+ books waiting to be read, but still...I've gotten hooked on these characters...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> I wish they'd offer the rest in a bundle like this! I zoomed through the first 4, now I have to wait until payday to get the next ones.
> 
> Not like I don't have 100+ books waiting to be read, but still...I've gotten hooked on these characters...


I know the feeling so many books....so little time


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok Ladies, you got another one hooked!  Bought the bundle last night.  Fell asleep reading (It had been a LONG day) but woke up at 3:30 and read for another two hours!

Thanks for the great books!

Theresa


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> Ok Ladies, you got another one hooked! Bought the bundle last night. Fell asleep reading (It had been a LONG day) but woke up at 3:30 and read for another two hours!
> 
> Thanks for the great books!
> 
> Theresa


I really hope you do enjoy the series, I am reading them all so much slower than I want to,lol. I am wanting to finish the 3rd book tonight, we shall see. Happy Reading


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

Just started book 2. I really like these books. I normally read suspense/crime, so this is a refreshing change!


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

lisadawnrn said:


> Just started book 2. I really like these books. I normally read suspense/crime, so this is a refreshing change!


I agree, I used to only read true crime books and after years of reading that, some nice romance is welcomed,lol  Happy Reading!


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I just finished The House on Olive Street by the same author.  I didn't LOVE it but it was a good, quick read. It's about a group of women who all write romance novels and what happens to all of them when one suddenly dies.


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

You all are enabling me, again. I wasn't going to buy ANYMORE books until I had read at least the Outlander series, and then I see this discussion and great price on the Virgin River series. I just couldn't pass up this deal and with my luck, if I wait, the bundle will disappear. Can't wait to get started on these. Looks like tonight is a marathon reading night. Thanks to you all for posting and giving your input. Much appreciated. Donna


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

vsch said:


> I just finished The House on Olive Street by the same author. I didn't LOVE it but it was a good, quick read. It's about a group of women who all write romance novels and what happens to all of them when one suddenly dies.


It is from the same author...?


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

egh34 said:


> It is from the same author...?


Yes, it is. It is one of Robyn Carr's stand alone books, I have not read it myself yet. I want to finish the series before I go onto anything else. I finished the 3rd book and now onto A Virgin River Christmas, I am hoping I will enjoy this next book. Happy Reading


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost finished with book two!  So glad school has started, but my house is a wreck!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Almost finished with book two! So glad school has started, but my house is a wreck!!


Houses can wait - good books can't


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Houses can wait - good books can't


LOL, that's my excuse when company drops in unannounced


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

Houses can wait - good books can't  

I'm going to start using this line, it fits me perfectly....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course good books can't wait, because next week there will be another good book out but the same dust bunnies will be there.  
My girlfriend has a magnet on her frig that says dust bunnies are a country accent.
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Not that I am trying to enable anyone     but Amazon now has That Holiday Feeling listed for pre order on the Kindle. It previously was only listed as a paper back. This is the book that has Under the Christmas Tree by Robyn Carr as part of the Virgin River series as well as 2 other stories by Debbie Macomber and Sherryl Woods. It is due out Oct 1st.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/That-Holiday-Feeling/dp/B002PKBLSS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253715545&sr=8-2
5.76. Doesn't really qualify as a bargain by KB standards, but still a great price.
deb


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

drenee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/That-Holiday-Feeling/dp/B002PKBLSS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253715545&sr=8-2
> 5.76. Doesn't really qualify as a bargain by KB standards, but still a great price.
> deb


Ohhh, so glad it is now on the Kindle! I was wondering how long it would take them,lol.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

stupid question but does the bundle download as 1 book or 4 seperate ones?  just curious


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> stupid question but does the bundle download as 1 book or 4 seperate ones? just curious


Just one book. I just started the 4th one this afternoon!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the first two this week while we were at Disney World (you can do a lot of reading on that drive down & back!)  Really enjoyed them.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Meemo, you need to post in the reading while in a car thread.  The folks there will be jealous of you.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Meemo, you need to post in the reading while in a car thread. The folks there will be jealous of you.
> deb


I looked for it but couldn't find it...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hang on, I'll find it for you.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13843.0.html

Here ya go.

deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Hang on, I'll find it for you.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13843.0.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, I just posted - it didn't pop up in recent posts, probably because I wasn't on the boards for over a week.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I just finished Under the Christmas Tree by Robyn Carr that is part of the "That Holiday Feeling" book with Debbie Macomber and Sherryl Woods having a story each in it. It was short but good. It had a few of the Virgin River members in it. It brought up the Virgin River town Christmas tree. Anyone else read this yet? Thoughts?


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jo said:


> I just finished Under the Christmas Tree by Robyn Carr that is part of the "That Holiday Feeling" book with Debbie Macomber and Sherryl Woods having a story each in it. It was short but good. It had a few of the Virgin River members in it. It brought up the Virgin River town Christmas tree. Anyone else read this yet? Thoughts?


No, I haven't read it yet; though its on my kindle now! I am looking forward to it.


----------

